# Reserved Seats For Overseas Pakistanis UHS



## Pervaiz (Nov 7, 2015)

I have gotten into Sargodha Medical College on the overseas Pakistanis seats. I haven't yet received my call letter. Has anyone on these seats received their call letter yet?


----------



## inamullaharshad (Oct 21, 2015)

hey!! i have got admission in sargodha as well on the overseas seat. i havent recieved the call letter either, still waiting. i called them on friday and they said they were dispatching it on friday. But still no letters. Today their phones seem to be disconnected. Dont know whats the issue.
If you get any updates on the date of fee submission lemme know!!


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

inamullaharshad said:


> hey!! i have got admission in sargodha as well on the overseas seat. i havent recieved the call letter either, still waiting. i called them on friday and they said they were dispatching it on friday. But still no letters. Today their phones seem to be disconnected. Dont know whats the issue.
> If you get any updates on the date of fee submission lemme know!!


They shall call u instead of the letter!


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if there will be a list displayed or this will be secretive and clandestine operation?


----------



## rao ali (Nov 2, 2015)

My czn got in k.e on overseas seat and he got a call to submit a fee till 14 nov..


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

escalations said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a list displayed or this will be secretive and clandestine operation?


A list of what? Overseas students?

http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/01overseas2015.pdf


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Mars said:


> A list of what? Overseas students?
> 
> http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/01overseas2015.pdf



Thanks


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

escalations said:


> Thanks


In which one did you get in if any?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

I will be applying next year but in private as I am sure I will be not getting into any of these 
It is my understanding IBCC cuts 15% marks of Canadian students. Our school board pretty much tops at 94% so the highest possible with IBCC would be 79% and you are out of the game. I was just curious as all this has a trickle down effect.


----------



## hamzah95 (Sep 28, 2013)

Has anyone received a call letter from Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed, Lahore on this overseas seat?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

escalations said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a list displayed or this will be secretive and clandestine operation?


Which list r u exactly talking about here?


----------



## inamullaharshad (Oct 21, 2015)

Any one with call letter? The prospectus says classes start 16th NOV. Hows then that we havent got the call letters, this is concerning! anyone with any news please update


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

inamullaharshad said:


> Any one with call letter? The prospectus says classes start 16th NOV. Hows then that we havent got the call letters, this is concerning! anyone with any news please update


Haven't received mine either.

- - - Updated - - -



rao ali said:


> My czn got in k.e on overseas seat and he got a call to submit a fee till 14 nov..



Did your cousin receive his call letter?


----------



## inamullaharshad (Oct 21, 2015)

hey Mars, Which college are you anticipating the call letter from?? have you checked with the college


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

You should wait for call letters. Submit your fee & documents before 14th Nov. I will submit them tomorrow.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

escalations said:


> I will be applying next year but in private as I am sure I will be not getting into any of these
> It is my understanding IBCC cuts 15% marks of Canadian students. Our school board pretty much tops at 94% so the highest possible with IBCC would be 79% and you are out of the game. I was just curious as all this has a trickle down effect.


'absolutely agree. How did Rida Hussain from Canada get 983/1100 in IBCC ? You can not get more than 900/1100 in IBCC if you are an American or canadian student because they deduct 15% from you. Having a high IBCC is imperative in this MBBS admissions. Especially if you want public sector MBBS admission









The IBCC looks at 12 semesters in american high schools. A+ is the maximum highest grade you can get which equals 80.75.

80.75 X 12 = 969

If you deduct 15 % from 969 you end up with ~824/1100 in IBCC. 

These scores in IBCC seem suspect.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> 'absolutely agree. How did Rida Hussain from Canada get 983/1100 in IBCC ? You can not get more than 900/1100 in IBCC if you are an American or canadian student because they deduct 15% from you. Having a high IBCC is imperative in this MBBS admissions. Especially if you want public sector MBBS admission


Many Canadian and American citizenship holders work in Middle East. Until 2 years ago when Canada clamped down on seasonal citizenship holders, people used to live here for 3 years, take citizenship and go back to Pakistan or Middle East. Not saying this is the case in list above but my guess is these people did FSc from Middle East so no cut (totally speculating, I have no inside info). With A level the highest possible is 969, I have been told on this forum.
Doesn't really matter what is fair and what is unfair, you have to play with the odds that are given and rather then worrying about things I cannot change, I have moved on and will apply to either Private Med Schools or study in Canada or US which is a little tricky as after Grade 12, there is no straight admission.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

escalations said:


> Many Canadian and American citizenship holders work in Middle East. Until 2 years ago when Canada clamped down on seasonal citizenship holders, people used to live here for 3 years, take citizenship and go back to Pakistan or Middle East. Not saying this is the case in list above but my guess is these people did FSc from Middle East so no cut (totally speculating, I have no inside info). With A level the highest possible is 969, I have been told on this forum.
> Doesn't really matter what is fair and what is unfair, you have to play with the odds that are given and rather then worrying about things I cannot change, I have moved on and will apply to either Private Med Schools or study in Canada or US which is a little tricky as after Grade 12, there is no straight admission.



Privates are your only options. KEMU or AIMC etc are impossible when IBCC cuts 15%. I still think its unfair to american students like myself. you seem to have accepted it. oh well.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

If I can't change it, I have to accept it . Life is never fair to all. I have cousins in Pakistan who went to small schools in south Punjab but worked hard and did full ratta's and got good F.Sc scores but could not do well on MCAT. They never had the chance to learn conceptually and do good in standard tests, so now they are in Private and doing great. Medical School studies do require expertise in cramming also .
Eventually once you do finish and your USMLE and other things, the silver lining is the merit for Residencies matching is different for US Citizen IMG's than Non-Citizen IMG's. There is not too much difference but every little bit counts, at that point the one's on borderline will say: life is not fair and you can smile. 
Got to work hard and change what is in our grasp. Get the best grades possible, get the best SAT scores and have faith, not worry about what is not in our hand.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

escalations said:


> If I can't change it, I have to accept it . Life is never fair to all. I have cousins in Pakistan who went to small schools in south Punjab but worked hard and did full ratta's and got good F.Sc scores but could not do well on MCAT. They never had the chance to learn conceptually and do good in standard tests, so now they are in Private and doing great. Medical School studies do require expertise in cramming also .
> Eventually once you do finish and your USMLE and other things, the silver lining is the merit for Residencies matching is different for US Citizen IMG's than Non-Citizen IMG's. There is not too much difference but every little bit counts, at that point the one's on borderline will say: life is not fair and you can smile.
> Got to work hard and change what is in our grasp. Get the best grades possible, get the best SAT scores and have faith, not worry about what is not in our hand.


Have you made an IBCC certificate ? Have you taken SAT 2 ?

I have done IBCC + SAT 2 and I am having trouble getting admission because of the 15% deduction. My SAT2 was 1790/2400


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

I have taken some SAT2's but no IBCC as I will be applying next year. I was going to study Business in UofT but had a change of heart and studying Biology and Chemistry. My high school transcript will have like 35 credits (courses) instead of the required 30 , not that there is any benefit. Also still need to take Chemistry SAT2, have done Maths2, Biology and French. 
Yes it is tough with that 15% cut, your SAT score is good but it has to be better as you have to make up for that 15%. Apply to Fazaia as a foreign student as it is new and foreign students are worried about its recognition's (which will be resolved) and did you apply to LMDC? don't know your % but one of my seniors went there last year with not so high grades and as per him they are very accommodating with students who pay in dollars.


----------



## maham asghar (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anyone of you know whether these seats will be valid for next year or not? Or were they only valid this year?


----------



## Hera Rashid (Dec 2, 2015)

*Help Please?*

um...hello everyone,

i'm planning to join a medical college on the reserved seats for foreigners. I hold an american nationality (by birth) and a pakistani nationality due to my parents. My domicile is federal. Am i eligible for the seats? please help me...it's urgent


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hera Rashid said:


> um...hello everyone,
> 
> i'm planning to join a medical college on the reserved seats for foreigners. I hold an american nationality (by birth) and a pakistani nationality due to my parents. My domicile is federal. Am i eligible for the seats? please help me...it's urgent



if you are applying via HEC SFS ( MBBS ) you need a domicile of KPK or Sindh , no punjab domicile allowed. Or you can get NOC from American Embassy for study in Pak.


----------

